# My Macgyver spray room



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

This may make some of you laugh, others may think i'm a reincarnate Macgyver/Ray Mears and deserve to be bought beer, we'll see!


























































I know it looks crap and but it worked really well for what i needed.
Any comments/constructive criticism welcome.
Peace and love, Danny J


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks like that scene from ET :thumbup:


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

Crude but effective.

Maybe you should look in to Zipwall.


----------



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

cheers guys, did look at the zip wall but didn't have the spare cash floating around after buying the sprayer. Just taped myself in!


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

Worry not.

Harbor freight has some thing similar to zipwall for like $20 a pole. With 4 of those you'd be all set.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

It's a good set up...i guess ?

I would of painted them by hand ,before you were done setting up "the tent"

Thats me though.....to each his own


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like Dexters set up when he is about to slaughter somebody. Like somebody already said, if that was all the doors you only had to do i would have done them by hand, however they do look sharp.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I like it. Now work on simplifying so it doesn't take so long to set up. 

2x3's are cheap also. You could build a "box" pretty cheap and then "wrap" it with the plastic.

I love Rube Goldberg.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm not sure the Harbor Freight ones are over 7' are they?


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> I'm not sure the Harbor Freight ones are over 7' are they?


I think have one that reaches 9 feet. I used it on an 8' - 6" so it reaches that for sure.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

It got the job done, that is all that counts. I say kudos to you AND your spray room!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Life was good that day before the wife came home and punched her garage remote.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks good, just make sure you have a string tied to the exit so you can find your way out when yer done spraying.:laughing:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

you guys ever see those zippers you can tape on/into plastic? Would be perfect for something like this.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Life was good that day before the wife came home and punched her garage remote.


Oh man John, you just brought back a bad memory....

We were painting a few fire stations for a suburb of Chicago a few years back. One day in particular we had just finished taping and masking by about 11:00AM, and had just started spraying. 

Well of course the overhead doors, rails and the coiled springs at the top were *masked well. *One of my esteemed emplyees saw a little tape flapping by the _open button _and just slapped at it to get it to stick. I think you can see where this is going....... 

The door went up, all the tape and plastic got tangled up in the springs and popped them. So now the door would not close and that shut down the job for the rest of the day.

I apologized *profusely, *and they called out there overhead garage door company to fix our mess. Now I'm thinking this is going to cost me a few bills, in addition to the loss of production. But I lucked out. Turns out they had a set maintenance contract with the door company and there was no extra charge! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

nEighter said:


> you guys ever see those zippers you can tape on/into plastic? Would be perfect for something like this.


I've used them with my ZipWall setup and they worked awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, Iam a safety nut, anything that can go wrong will, and so I try my best to out wit what ever causes these things.


----------



## positeripainting (Feb 17, 2010)

some times i use PVC is cheep and can be shaped to size cut two inch pipes and slice down the center for a clip to hold plastic ad a ziper and its up quick to help get the job done


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

VanDamme said:


> I've used them with my ZipWall setup and they worked awesome. :thumbsup:


How much is the zipwall system? I hadn't heard of it until this thread, and just found a local company who sells it apparently. I watched their video and it looks like a real time saver!!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> How much is the zipwall system? I hadn't heard of it until this thread, and just found a local company who sells it apparently. I watched their video and it looks like a real time saver!!


I didn't know anybody locally sold them, who carries it?

A price would be great!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Rcon said:


> How much is the zipwall system? I hadn't heard of it until this thread, and just found a local company who sells it apparently. I watched their video and it looks like a real time saver!!


I don't remember what I paid for the "system".....I purchased it 5 or 6 years back. Let me make a call to my local paint store tomorrow and get prices. You might also check Amazon: Zipwall Link


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

VanDamme said:


> I don't remember what I paid for the "system".....I purchased it 5 or 6 years back. Let me make a call to my local paint store tomorrow and get prices. You might also check Amazon: Zipwall Link


Didn't think to check amazon :jester: - thanks for the link!


----------

